# Hi



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Had 108 kilos and 34% of BF in June and know I am 84 Kilos and 22% of BF ( I know ,I know still lots of work to do).

Taking many supplements (they help):

whey from ON,Glutamine, Dextrose, Testesterone Booster, NO+Creatine, Lipo 6, Casein, BCAA, ZMa and vitamins

Also on a diet since June.

I do training 4 to 5 times a week and I am 34 years old.

My objective would be to reduce BF (12%) and gain muscle.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome to the board and well done on your acheivements so far. Stick around, it's a good board! 8)


----------



## BoxE (Feb 15, 2010)

Yea the peple here will givee you VERRY good advise Just listen to gurrilla/Young gun/steve and there are a few ether peple that know a lot about This sport

nice to see a new person posting

Hope you stay

Cya


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Lionman,

Your losing that body fat very well! Must say I am rather impressed specially to have been on 34% and in such a short period of time.

Whatever your doing training wise is working!!!

Maybe tell us your secret?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

No special secret. I am using a nutritionist (sorry for my english) that gave some pills (herbal mainly) that I take 2 hours before each meal.

Besides that my diet is:

Morning: On an empty stomach 2 Tribex pills + 2 Lipo 6 pills

1 apple + 1 yougurt

ON whey + multivitamin from Universal Nutrition + 2 pills of ON vitamin C + 1 decafee ( I love coffe)

Middle Morning: 1 apple + 1 yougurt + 4 Ngorge Pills

Lunch: Salad and/or vegetables +chicken or meat

Middle afternoon: 2 tribex + 1 Lipo 6+ 1 apple + On Whey

Before training (19:30): 4 Ngorge Pills + 2 BCAA + 4 ZMA

After training: Shake with ON Whey + Dextrose (20 gr) + Prolab Glutamine ( 10 gr) + 2 BCAA

Dinner: Vegetables ( can be cooked or a mixed salad with tomatos, fresh mozarella cheese, olives, lettuce, etc)

Before bedtime: Casein Shake+4 ZMA + Vitamin E

Training 4 to 5 times a week: Training on specific muscle groups plus cardio (always). Ex: Legs+Cardio, Arms+Cardio, etc

Always do my training with a polar to get my actual calories spent and cardio frequency.

1 day per week I get to do my "diet-run away" (everything that is to much fundamentalist ends up in giving up) so I eat like 2 dougnuts on Sundays.

Will be introducing soon more fiber in the morning (all-bran?) because of the protein excess, too much force on training and lack of fiber I got an anal fissure (do not joke because it hurts like hell !!!!!!)


----------



## totti (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Lionman, does that diet fill you up? Seems like your eating pills all day :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

eheheheh you are right. Have to introduce more calories, but dont forget that 22%of BF is ALOT. So no pain no gain ( meaning no straving no losing BF )


----------



## RVD1466867925 (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

welcome to the site

Well done on the achievements so far.

Nick


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well done on your achievements so far mate. Seems like you certainly have the dediacation. I would suggest slightly re-evaluating your diet once progress slows. Try to eat more protein, and even more carbs. You do not want your body trying to cling on to its fat stores for all its worth because it thinks there is a famine.

HUman body is a wonderful thing. We starve it and what does it do throws away all our precious muscle and hangs on to our fat. fu**ing great.

Congrats so far though. Some very knowledgeable people on this site so stick around


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh and thanks Biginer but there are people here far more educated than me. For the best advice Garrilla, Bodyworks, Nick500 Stu21Ldn OPex when hes around and the most inspirational person I have ever come across in bodybuilding Zx9rjas.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Well maybe not Nick lol


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

treble posting?

heard of edit!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

splinter said:


> treble posting?
> 
> heard of edit!


aww I'm sorry I'll do it better next time. fu**ing hell that was a worthwhile comment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi all,

Here it goes my progress so far:

. 87 kilos and 19% of BF (just entered 3 month an muscle gain phase, followed by a 3 month drying phase)

. Ended NGorge, using BSN stack (much better at least for me)

Started using also, Sesathin and CLA.

Happy christmas for all !!!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Put on weight with less bodyfat. Good work keep it up!

Mery xmas.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

hi lionman welcome


----------

